# Reformed Baptist Churches in South Mississippi



## Martin (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know of any Reformed Baptist Churches in the Southwest corner of Mississippi? That would cover Lincoln, Pike, and Amite Counties. I found about 1 church on the internet but that is all I could find. Maybe someone knows of some more or someone that may would know.

Also, there are several Primitive Baptist churches in the area. What are ya'lls thoughts on attending there? Thanks.


----------



## Edward (Jun 23, 2011)

The only one in that area shown on 9Marks is in Brookhaven. No website, which is usually not a good sign.

Heucks Retreat Baptist Church
2167 Heucks Retreat Rd.
Brookhaven, MS
39601

"Rural SBC church located 1 hour SW of Jackson, MS. Dedicated to the expositional teaching of the Word of God as the source of life and faith."

I found Crossroads down in Hammond, but looking at the website, I can't recommend it. (Too hip, too cool).


----------



## elnwood (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's the web site for Heucks Retreat Baptist Church:

Heucks Retreat Baptist Church


----------



## Martin (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the research! Turns out we know people at Heucks Retreat. They said that the preacher preaches the doctrines of grace from the pulpit and several of the members are Reformed. We are excited and are going to try to attend soon. Thanks again!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 24, 2011)

Eric,

Good to see that something has finally turned up. I had asked my acquaintances on the MS Gulf Coast and Washington Parish, LA and they didn't know of any churches in that area.

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




Edward said:


> The only one in that area shown on 9Marks is in Brookhaven. No website, which is usually not a good sign.
> 
> 
> I found Crossroads down in Hammond, but looking at the website, I can't recommend it. (Too hip, too cool).



I haven't visited there, but my brothers in law have been or were members. From a strictly Reformed standpoint I can see why it wouldn't be recommended. My understanding is that they are more of the Piper and Young, Restless and Reformed bent.


----------



## Martin (Jun 26, 2011)

Chris, thank you for looking as well. We went to Heucks Retreat tonight. It was our (Amelia and I) first time to be in a church with fellow reformed believers and reformed preacher. We really enjoyed being there and are excited about going back! Thanks for the research again everyone.


----------

